# UMAX Astra 6400 need driver for OSX



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2004)

Any one know how to get free OSX driver software for my UMAX Astra 6400? Went online and the company wanted too much money for the software.


----------



## kay_mac (Sep 1, 2004)

Me too. same scanner/ OSX as you. I would prefer to get a free software driver if one is available. Email me via this group.

kay_mac


----------

